# Q-Das und S7



## Joos (10 Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich S7-Daten, die ich über OPC in einen PC bringe in das Q-Das Format umwandeln kann.

Schöne Grüsse
Hubert


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 Februar 2005)

hallo,
da wirst du dich wohl an Q-das wenden müßen ich kenne kein Programm von Fremdanbietern. Hier der Link:
http://www.q-das.de/main_d.htm

mfg
dietmar


----------



## Alfred (3 September 2006)

Hallo,

es gibt eine Standardsoftware *SPCprocessLink* die genau das macht: über OPC die Daten in das Q-DAS Datenformat (Standard Datenformat für Qualitätssicherung) erfassen. Datenblatt und Demo Download gibt es hier: 
http://www.adam-software.de/support/datashts.shtml#demo

Tut mir leid für die späte Antwort: habe die Anfrage erst jetzt entdeckt!

Alfred


----------

